# POWAIR by Sound Radix Review



## Thorsten Meyer (Dec 11, 2017)

*POWAIR by Sound Radix Review*
https://www.strongmocha.com/2017/12/11/powair-by-sound-radix-review/

POWAIR by Sound Radix is a loudness leveler, compressor, and with brick-wall limiter features.

Sound Radix is the company behind Auto-Align, Drum Leveler, Muteomatic, Pi, SurferEQ , and now POWAIR. The company goal is to develop innovative software tools to help mixing & mastering engineers as well as the composer to achieve the best sound possible. The approach is based on smart algorithms, and easy-to-use interfaces. The team consists of Nir Averbuch, Yair Chuchem, Dan Raviv and others. Sound Radix did send me a review copy with no strings attached.







*Installation*
After purchasing POWAIR, you receive a code that you need to register with the iLOK copy protection tool by using your iLOK ID and activate the plugin in iLOK. The plugin can be installed on Mac & PC supporting VST2/3, AAX and Audio Units.

*Sound*
The *leveler* is an ITU-R BS.1770-4 (Loudness, K-weighted, relative to full scale) compliant. Loudness management is used to ensure that the listener has an enjoyable experience while listening to music on YouTube, iTunes, Spotify, TV, and big screen. In a nutshell, loudness management is important to ensure that your music sounds the best where ever it is distributed and played by the end user.

Full Review:
*POWAIR by Sound Radix Review*
https://www.strongmocha.com/2017/12/11/powair-by-sound-radix-review/


----------

